# Is there a recommended cleat angle for hanging a shop cabinet?



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

The shop is in need of a hanging cabinet and I'd like to use a cleat system to hang it and possible another on. I'm wondering is there a recommended angle for the wall cleat? Does a shallower angle give greater or lesser of a secure fit? I have a small shop and would like to have longer cleats that I could hang a variety of future items on when not in use. Mainly it would be to hand a shop cabinet on. What are your ideas? What would you do over? Thanks for any and all ideas.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I have always just used a 45 deg. when I have used french cleats but who knows maybe there is a "Correct Angle".
MIKE


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I go a bit steeper than 45. But, I doubt, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i would think anything from 30* or more would be OK
as the pull is mostly 'down'
locking them together

if the cab is really deep
45* might be better
as some pull 'out' might be involved there


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont use cleats, but Keep I mind that the steeper the angle the more the cleat acts as a wedge pulling the cleat out of the wall. A lesser angle pulls the cleat down. 45 is probably a happy medium.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 27, 2012)

45 without a doubt, anything less and you risk breaking off the cleat and anything more may not lock properly.

It's also dead easy to rip 45.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

45. No reason to choose anything else as I've never heard of a 45 failing, nor has it failed for me.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

45° sure is convenient.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use 45°.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

45 as well….


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

"Thanks for any and all ideas."

Why not screw it directly to the wall?

Are you planning on moving the upper cabinets around the room several times a year? Maybe I'm missing something and it works best in your application, like a cabinet display at a convention.

But, It takes more work and wood to use a cleat system. It forces the cabinets out 3/4" and leaves a gap on the side unless you fill it. Kitchen cabinet installers don't use them 99.9%....right?

Just screw it to the wall. It's much stronger. If you move it for some reason, screw it to the wall again.

Cleats suck as hangers for anything else. Speaking in general, I just don't get this love affair with cleats.

but, like I said, maybe it works best in your case.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark, I used to screw cabinets to the wall, but now that I am in my 70's, cleats allow me to save my back. It just makes it easier to hang. In fact, I can install the cleats and let the kids hang the cabinets. I did this recently for a laundry room for my daughter.


----------



## BHolcombe (Sep 19, 2012)

I just built a set of wall hung bookcases and used 30 degrees. I used a cleat because it allowed me to spread the load evenly over more studs than if I had screwed it directly to the wall.

Also, much easier for me to position a 75lb bookcase on the wall with a cleat.


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

I've hung all of my cabinets on cleats using a 45° angle. I've read others say they use 15° with no issue. So, from that bit of evidence, it would appear that any angle from 15° to 45° will work. Just don't try to go more than 45°, OK???


----------

